# Jefa de Ministros



## DonyCasiAngel

Come sarebbe meglio tradurre l'espressione ispanica "jefa de ministros" in italiano?
Sarebbe il femminile di "jefe (de ministros). Visto che "jefe de ministroso" sarebbe il "presidente dei ministri", in italiano è giusto tradurre "jefa de ministros" con "presidentessa dei ministri"? Cioè, esiste in italiano la parola "presidentessa"?
Ed è meglio tradurre "presidente/presidentessa dei ministri" o "presidente/presidentessa del consiglio (dei ministri)"?
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Dony 

Forse corrisponde al "Capo di gabinetto dei ministri (degli Esteri, dell'Economia, etc.)": in italiano manterrei il maschile, così come succede per il presidente di Confindustria in carica


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Ciao, Anja! 
Be', la serie in cui ho sentito quest'espressione è argentina. In Argentina c'è una repubblica federale e nella serie questa "jefa de ministros" è, diciamo, a capo della repubblica federale. Tipo il nostro vecchio Berlusconi, per intenderci.
E spesso ripete la frase "yo soy su jefa de ministros". Sarebbe errato tradurla "io sono la vostra presidentessa dei ministri"?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Dony,  

se si tratta di Argentina, forse questo link può esserti utile: clic 
In Argentina si parla di "Jefe de Gabinete de Ministros" non lo cambierei in presidente del consiglio  ... non puoi mantenere "Capo di Gabinetto dei Ministri"? 
Userei il maschile, comunque.


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Sí, dovrebbe essere quello.
Quindi tu, personalmente, opteresti per un "Capo dei Ministri" piuttosto che per un "Presidente/Presidentessa dei Ministri"?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Dony , personalmente direi "Il Capo di gabinetto dei Ministri ..." seguito dal nome della signora


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Grazie mille dell'aiuto!
Buona serata e felice anno nuovo, se non dovessimo risentirci!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Felicissimo 2012 anche a te, Dony


----------



## Neuromante

Io toglierei "gabinetto", se nel originale lo hanno fato La tizia è veramente la capo dei ministre nelloo stato o è la forma in cui si presenta, tipo una che da ordine a tutti?


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Praticamente è una serie ambientata nel 2030 e la donna è davvero la Presidente(ssa) dell'Argentina in quell'anno. E nei telegiornali la chiamano "la jefa de ministros".


----------



## Pixidio

Conozco la serie, esa sociedad es ficticia y el personaje también. El título debe haber sido elegido al azar y para nada refleja las atribuciones del Jefe de Gabinete de Ministros del sistema político argentino. 
Es más, el personaje en cuestión tiene atribuciones políticas más cercanas a las de _Presidente del Consiglio _que a las de Jefe de Ministros (formalmente Jefe de Gabinete de Ministros) si comparamos los sistemas poíticos de nuestros países.


----------



## Neuromante

Con lo que dice Pixidio sobre que es ficticia, yo optaría por la traducción literal


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Pixidio, ¿conocés la serie? Se llama Casi Ángeles.
Sí, el sistema de gobierno es fiticio, es por eso que más arriba dije que el rol de ese personaje se parece con el del _Presidente del Consiglio _​italiano.

Lo que no sé es si en italiano es más correcto decir para una mujer "Presidente" o "Presidentessa". Para mí, "Presidentessa dei Ministri" no se escucha tan mal.
¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## Pixidio

Para mí, porque siempre lo he escuchado así en italiano y porque detesto "la presindenta", debe ser  _la Presidente dei Ministri. _


----------



## Neuromante

Si dice "jefa de ministros" es "la capo dei ministri". No entiendo lo de "presindentessa"


----------



## Pixidio

En la serie, (una comedia para adolescentes de ciencia ficción) el personaje en cuestión ejerce casi todas las funciones ejecutivas, sólo está subordinada a un jerarca. Creo que es así, nunca vi la serie, pero con la repercusión que tuvo en Argentina ya la sabiamos todos de memoria, hasta salió un libro. Con ese contexto en mente, lo que dije es que el personaje se parecía más (por su aspecto funcional) al Presidente del Consiglio (cuyo único superior es el Presidente della Repubblica). De todas maneras, no creo que el título del personaje haya sido elegido atendiendo a sus funciones políticas, pero la figura más cercana en el mundo real sería la de un presidente monárquico suordinado a un rey (como en España) o al Presidente del Consiglio.


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Tomby

Pixidio said:


> Para mí, porque siempre lo he escuchado así en italiano y porque detesto "la presindenta", debe ser  _la Presidente dei Ministri. _





> Cristina Elisabet Fernández de Kirchner (La Plata, 19 febbraio 1953) è una politica e avvocata argentina, dal 10 dicembre 2007 *Presidente* della Nazione. Già senatrice nazionale in rappresentanza della...


La frase está justo al inicio de esta página.


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Ok, pero queda un problemita: el artículo que hay que usar en italiano. Si dejamos "presidente" también para las mujeres, ¿se escucha mejor "la presidente" o "il presidente (mujer)"?


----------



## Tomby

DonyCasiAngel said:


> Ok, pero queda un problemita: el artículo que hay que usar en italiano.


Penso che sia come "l'insegnante".


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Tombatossals said:


> Penso che sia come "l'insegnante".


E grazie! L'articolo che hai messo tu sta per "la" o per "lo"?


----------



## Tomby

Per l'insegnante "simpatico" e l'insegnante "simpatica".


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Tombatossals said:


> Per l'insegnante "simpatico" e l'insegnante "simpatica".


Allora mi consigli di non lasciare l'articolo maschile?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Dony e ciao Tombatossals 

Se posso, suggerisco di mantenere l'articolo maschile: "Il presidente del Consiglio Maria Bianchi"


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Anja.Ann said:


> Se posso, suggerisco di mantenere l'articolo maschile: "Il presidente del Consiglio Maria Bianchi"


Sí, Anja, nel caso che hai presentato tu, anch'io lascerei l'articolo. Ma quando ci si riferisce al(la) Presidente senza il suo nome, non sarebbe meglio lasciare l'articolo femminile?
"Che ve ne pare della nuova presidente?"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Dony 

Ritengo che non sia determinante sottolineare il genere (maschile o femminile) trattandosi di una funzione o di una carica: Il presidente del Consiglio, anche se non seguito da nessun nome, indica il ruolo della persona ... lascerei il maschile. 

Potresti rileggere qui ... e pensare al Presidente di Confindustria in carica  
Felice Anno Nuovo, a proposito!


----------



## DonyCasiAngel

Grazie mille, Anja!
Un felicissimo anno nuovo anche a te!


----------

